# Any Good Series Out There?



## Trave_xx (Jun 10, 2007)

I never get into a series without finishing the last book. That's why I rarely get into a series, lol. I'm scared that the books will start to drag on, and authors just keep on writing just for the money (COUGHRobertJordanCOUGH). 

I want to know a series that has been good in its entirety, or has been good with what has been published. Any suggestions? Much appreciated.


----------



## sixlivesdown (Jun 10, 2007)

If you're into fantasy, I sincerely recommend George R R Martin.

If you're into science fiction, my recommendations would lie with Peter F. Hamilton.


----------



## TWMarlowe (Jun 14, 2007)

I would recommend Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth Series. Wizard's First Rule is the first of the series. Each book is pretty much over seven hundred pages, but don't let the size scare you some of the best books i have ever read. Word of Caution I only read fantasy so if your not into that than ignore me.


----------



## rydenthorne (Jun 14, 2007)

I concur with the above...  Sword of Truth series is excellent!  And I too am a bit frustrated with Robert Jordan with WOT, but I think this next book is supposed to be his last.  George RR Martin is excellent as well.  He has no qualms about killing off his main characters and totally cheesing off his readers.  Pretty sweet.  Raymond E. Feist is good too.  He's done a couple trilogies which are all complete.


----------



## UNDEAD (Jun 14, 2007)

What kind of books are you into? I read almost exclusively fantasy, and some fiction and romance.

For fantasy, I reccomend Ed Greenwood's Elminster series. Also try R.A. Salvatore's Legend of Drizzt trilogy. the halfling's gem trilogy, siege of darkness, and the hunter's blades trilogy

LOL I love Forgotten realms as you can see


----------



## rydenthorne (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, the original Dragonlance four are good too before they got into the million spin-off books.  I think all together they're called "The Annotated Chronicles" or something.


----------



## Lady_Kristin (Jun 14, 2007)

The _Outlander_ series by Diana Gabaldon and the _Highlander_ series by Karen Marie Moning. 

Kristin


----------



## Nefieslab (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh this is easy! The Eyes of God series by John Marco. first book is called The Eyes of God, the second is called The Devil's armour and the third and final book is called The Sword of Angels. great characters and a brilliant realm as a setting. they are all really big books but The Sword of Angels is huge! but it is worth it. the series is a fantasy and still manages to make me want to read it again, despite the size.


----------



## Homunculus (Sep 11, 2007)

Nefieslab said:


> Oh this is easy! The Eyes of God series by John Marco. first book is called The Eyes of God, the second is called The Devil's armour and the third and final book is called The Sword of Angels. great characters and a brilliant realm as a setting. they are all really big books but The Sword of Angels is huge! but it is worth it. the series is a fantasy and still manages to make me want to read it again, despite the size.


Having just finished The Sword of Angels, I would disagree as it being worth it. The characters that were so wonderfully developed in the previous two novels took a back seat to characters of minor importance which inevitably get killed off.


----------

